#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  summoning a demon ritual - help

## Xtremelady

Possibly I should not have posed this question on the thread; after reading is summoning demons bad i had inspiration in regards to writing a short story...because such things have been written to death Ã¢â¬â looking for a new angle / prospective. Due to fact I am a lucid dreamer Ã¢â¬â love sometime to steer dreams to becoming a bird or animal / meeting and doing things from my imagination, inspiring many stories as a result. 

I canÃ¢â¬â¢t help wondering if I were to get character to perform summoning a demon ritual via this form....

Idea is formulated thus; if everything first is created in the spiritual realm then brought into being in the physical...then this would also / could also be the case for demons.

The idea stems from an experience I remember vividly...I tend to some extent to experiment for stories Ã¢â¬â cant write without having some knowledge of process...this was early experiment with astral projection...for some reason I on 2nd attempt I ended up in what would describe lower realms Ã¢â¬â for want of a better term. 

Had this beast trying to instil terror... by bending to bombardment of imagery but refusing to react he could gain no power etc...

Kinda think a character could be tormented effectively...before overcoming situation he was placed in, giving interesting aspect to something been done before....

Looking for info Ã¢â¬â if demon can be summoned through spiritual realm and made physical....all probs associated and also how you perceive it progressing.

Any help would be most welcome.

----------

